# Dorking South Street Caves - Surrey - September 2015



## Gromr (Apr 3, 2017)

I visited here as part of an organised trip back in September 2015, but never really put a report up. I came across the pictures this weekend and realised I never posted them. So here we are, 18 months later. 
See Brewtal, I'm not always fast at getting a report up 

I admit, not the most interesting place, but I have never seen a report of the place on here or any other forums. 


*History*

This network of man made caves is carved out of the soft sandstone under Dorking. 
The exact age of the caves are not know, but the earliest date written into the walls is 1672.

They were mostly used for cellars for Wine storage as well as hiding smugglers contraband. 


*The Explore*

This was organised through old workplace, so when I got an email asking if anyone wanted to do a cave trip after work I jumped at the offer.

It's not a vast cave, but goes pretty deep at one point, 80ft down if I recall correctly. 

All the photos were handheld and high ISO, so apologies if they aren't as sharp usual. 


*Photos*

The entrance through the normally locked door.



























This is why permission visits just aren't as fun.












The lowest point of the cave ends in this small room.


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 3, 2017)

Christ that's slow even by my standards mate haha! 

Decent pics for hand held in low light I've gotta say. Been meaning to visit the caves ever since I moved to Dorking. Tried to get a group together but it just never happened. I know where there are a couple of entrances to some of the other caves. One is in a pub cellar near by, the other is in the smoking area of a pub down the far end of the high street from there. It's a pub we supply so next time I'm there I'll ask the landlord if we can have a mooch if you like? They might not go very far though. Worth the ask though!


----------



## smiler (Apr 3, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Christ that's slow even by my standards mate haha!
> 
> Decent pics for hand held in low light I've gotta say. Been meaning to visit the caves ever since I moved to Dorking. Tried to get a group together but it just never happened. I know where there are a couple of entrances to some of the other caves. One is in a pub cellar near by, the other is in the smoking area of a pub down the far end of the high street from there. It's a pub we supply so next time I'm there I'll ask the landlord if we can have a mooch if you like? They might not go very far though. Worth the ask though!



You should see if you can book that pub for the next meet, I'll ask jsp for a piggy back down them steps, God knows how I'll get back up though.

I liked your pics Grom, the candle shots were really good, Thanks


----------



## krela (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice site and nice photos! Cheers Gromr.


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 3, 2017)

smiler said:


> You should see if you can book that pub for the next meet, I'll ask jsp for a piggy back down them steps, God knows how I'll get back up though.
> 
> I liked your pics Grom, the candle shots were really good, Thanks



I'd rather drink in a Spoons any day of the week! Plus I don't think the local knuggle-dragged populace would take kindly to that! It's a proper unfriendly pub!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Apr 4, 2017)

Danger - broken glass ! We really are a nation of H&S pussies ! This is why the good lord provides us with shoes.!! Some lovely shots there from a place i never knew existed !


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2017)

fluffy5518 said:


> Danger - broken glass ! We really are a nation of H&S pussies ! This is why the good lord provides us with shoes.!! Some lovely shots there from a place i never knew existed !



And hands and tools to pick it up with!


----------



## Gromr (Apr 4, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Christ that's slow even by my standards mate haha!
> 
> Decent pics for hand held in low light I've gotta say. Been meaning to visit the caves ever since I moved to Dorking. Tried to get a group together but it just never happened. I know where there are a couple of entrances to some of the other caves. One is in a pub cellar near by, the other is in the smoking area of a pub down the far end of the high street from there. It's a pub we supply so next time I'm there I'll ask the landlord if we can have a mooch if you like? They might not go very far though. Worth the ask though!



The Dorking Museum run tours still don't they?

That would be awesome to have a cheeky mooch under the other parts of the cave system! They did say the caves were connected to a lot of the shops.

I know that a certain Kebab shop in Reigate has a hole that takes you down to the Reigate caves under the rug in the entrance


----------



## night crawler (Apr 5, 2017)

Wow that is so cool, does it happen often a visit like that


----------



## Brewtal (Apr 5, 2017)

You can book tours, think it's like £65 for a maximum of 12 people.

Oh and Grom - there is another way into Reigate without the kebab shop? It's more of a late night job though! ; )


----------



## Gromr (Apr 5, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Oh and Grom - there is another way into Reigate without the kebab shop? It's more of a late night job though! ; )



Well...Sounds like it might be a good giggle


----------

